# Syria Crisis: One Million Children now Refugees



## abujagirl (Aug 23, 2013)

The UN says children now make up half of all refugees fleeing Syria. About three-quarters of those children are under 11.

Based on UN agencies report, the number of children forced to flee Syria has reached one million. The UN's refugee agency and UNICEF says a further two million children are displaced within the country.

"The youth of Syria are losing their homes, their family members and their futures," said UN high commissioner for refugees Antonio Guterres.

Most of the children have arrived in Lebanon, Jordan, Turkey, Iraq and Egypt, the UN says, and increasingly Syrians are fleeing to North Africa and Europe.

Just 118,000 of the refugee children have been able to continue in some sort of education, and a fifth have received psychosocial counselling.

Roger Hearn, Save the Children's regional director for the Middle East, added: "It is appalling that the world has stood and watched as one million children have been forced from their country, terrified, traumatised and in some cases orphaned”.


----------

